# meditate?



## hwarang_do_adam (Mar 15, 2009)

does anyone here do it on a regular basis and if so please let me know if or how it has changed your life. 

What forms do you use?
How often?
Is there different types for different levels of stress?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have been meditating for twenty years after every practice, What I do is sit there and go over the entire day and look to see what I could have done better and try to finds ways of making me one with the world. So far it has helped my temper and general look at life itself.


----------



## ancient warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

u really need to meditate on a regular basis taking yoga will help also its all about learning how to breath the proper way for strength  cardio & thought


----------



## Christina05 (Mar 24, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> I have been meditating for twenty years after every practice, What I do is sit there and go over the entire day and look to see what I could have done better and try to finds ways of making me one with the world. So far it has helped my temper and general look at life itself.



I agree its a good time to reflect on your day. And I to have found that it helps with the temper and stress.


----------



## Errant108 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just posted up info on our next meditation retreat in the Events forum.  Check it out!

If you have any questions about meditation & the KMA, feel free to let me know!


----------

